# Beim überfahren der Tabelle Eine ebene einblenden



## Hawkster (22. Mai 2004)

Wie kann cih wenn üpch über eine tabelle fahr eine art kleines fenster einblenden mit informationen usw.

Kennt da jemand einen Code?

MFG Hawkster


----------



## exxe (23. Mai 2004)

1. Lern fehlerfrei zu schreiben

2. Geht das mit HTML nicht. Ich würd mal im JavaScript-Forum nachfragen


----------

